# An ATiTool version of `Overdrive' ?



## murphybob (Aug 30, 2004)

I would really like my graphcs card overclock to be controlled by temperature, like overdrive except without the complete wussiness of overdrive. Is there any way to do this with ATi tool ?  its the only third party app i've found that can even read my gfx card temps.

-murphy


----------



## sersalpha (Aug 30, 2004)

It's unnecessary with ATITool - when you go to find the maximum core or mem speed, as heat becomes an issue, artifacts start showing up. ATITool then automatically decreases the clock or mem speed until your GPU and memory are operating at a stable temperature (i.e. no artifacts). Whatever temperature your card ends up at after say 7200 seconds of no artifacts is a stable temperature for your card.


----------



## murphybob (Aug 31, 2004)

My graphics card has extra cooling (custom - zalman heatpipe cooler thingy, which 92mm fan strapped to front, and 80mm fan strapped to back) which I can turn from off to full on via a fan controller on the front of my case.  I would like to be able to turn these fans up and then for ATiTool to go ah, his graphics card has got chilly, i'll stick that all the way up to its maximum overclock.  And when i turn them off it would go hmmm his graphics card is rather warm, i'll turn those clockspeeds back to default.  This way, if i was in a game and it was slowing a bit I could reach to the front of my case, and turn up the fans, and then my graphics card would start overclocking as the temps went down.  No alt-tab necessary, that would be sweet.

-murphy


----------



## zealot`grr (Aug 31, 2004)

I thought that AtiTool can control at least one fan - so it might be possible to add something like a dynamic temp controlled thing in the next version


----------



## Quazi (Aug 31, 2004)

It dynamically controls the Zalman fan as long as the fan is connected to the card. Takes a bit of splicing to be able to use the fan connector from the factory heatsink, but works great. I have mine setup this way. But only controls fan speed due to gpu temps. It doesn't apply an overclock because temps are cooler than the max stable temp of the card. This would be a great feature to incoporate into ATITool though. W1zzard is the MAN!!!!


----------



## davandron (Sep 1, 2004)

I just posted a thread asking for the same thing...

For me, I ran my max and then stepped down a little and everything was / is fine. However, the other day it was extremely warm in my room (at least 10F higher than normal) and the system was running hot. If I had started a game in that environment it might have cooked the system.

Also, what hardware can control the fan speed? It's only the newest stuff, right? (My Gigabyte 9600XT can't)

[edit:] Side note, I'm already using SpeedFan to control the speeds of my CPU and Harddrive fans based on the cpu, case, and HDD temperatures. So unfortunately for me, any control of the gpu cooler would have to be through the graphics card.


----------

